# How do you react when women hit on your husband?



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

When you are there with him? Does it bother you? 
It happened a few times but I don't mind as lag as my husband very subtle does the right things showing that I am there with him and he is interested in me.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Guess it depends on how seriously they are hitting on him. We are both good with either one of us getting opposite sex attention and flirting.


----------



## iri (May 7, 2015)

It does a little, but he usually has no idea anyone is hitting on him in the first place so it doesn't matter.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

It doesn't bother me, my husband has strong boundaries. Most of the time my husband doesn't have a clue though. We were are a company party and a coworker of mine kept touching his arm whenever she asked him a question. I told him about it later and he was like "really?"


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm pretty oblivious to all but blatant flirting. My wife isn't bothered by it at all. If anything, she'd offer to loan me for the night if she thinks I'd like her.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

My wife doesn't have to react, I'm pretty sure it does not happen. Or I'm totally clueless. 

Ok, I'm not trying for a bromance, but when I read these threads, I think there must be a lot of 'hot' looking guys on TAM (or TAM proxy - through their spouse) :rofl:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

My husband is hot. So am I. We both get hit on. We both move in to mate guard each other when it happens.

It doesn't make me more attracted to him as I am madly attracted to him anyway.

My ex-h was also a cutie. He was more approachable than my current H and actually got hit on a lot more. Aggressive women were really into him. It didn't bother me then, either. 

So I married a couple of hotties? Yep, I already knew that. Women hitting on them just comes with the territory.

At the same time, not all women are attracted to the same men so some women never notice my husband or think he is attractive at all. It is all totally normal.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> My husband is hot. So am I. We both get hit on. We both move in to mate guard each other when it happens.
> 
> It doesn't make me more attracted to him as I am madly attracted to him anyway.
> 
> ...


I take it back... got the bromance for FW's H.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

I'll be completely honest and admit it straight up:

I'm a territorial b!tch. I don't tolerate any type or level of flirting, hitting on or stepping into what's mine.

I wasn't like this before the EA but I am a complete total mate guard in the meanest way possible now.


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

I dislike rude people in any situation. And a woman hitting on a man while there's a woman standing beside them is simply rude and inappropriate behavior. I usually just make direct eye contact and my highly-annoyed face. I'm the type of woman who has one of those angry faces which makes me look like I'm 2 seconds away from punching you in the throat. (I'm totally passive and non-violent though).

If I'm not around and he tells me about some incident, I generally find it amusing. I can't say I blame them...if I saw my husband standing alone and didn't notice his wedding band, I'd hit on him too. He's man-candy.

He's perfectly capable of handling himself in those situations. I've watched him do it. He's kind and gracious but makes it very clear that he's not available for sleepovers.

Its just one of the things you have to deal with when you marry someone attractive.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Lila said:


> Women hitting on H doesn't bother me one bit....it's his reaction that I'm more concerned about. Luckily, he's never reciprocated that sort of attention.


:iagree:

I really don't care what others do, as it is my husband's reaction that I care most about. He has never done anything to disrespect me or our marriage, so I am happy about that. Most of the time, he never even notices when women check him out or try to flirt with him.


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

soccermom2three said:


> It doesn't bother me, my husband has strong boundaries. Most of the time my husband doesn't have a clue though. We were are a company party and a coworker of mine kept touching his arm whenever she asked him a question. I told him about it later and he was like "really?"


:lol:
Oh he knows.
He is just saying this because that is the right thing to say to his wife.

Don't for a moment think men don't know when a woman flirts with him.:rofl:


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

My wife is hot and takes care of herself, but overt hitting-on someone doesn't happen much in Indian circles. There are subtle ones though. I don't really give it much thought, and take it as a compliment. There is a toxic couple we know for a long time and the wife has let herself go and put on a lot of weight (some 2007 pics of her that we have, she looked quite good). Her husband makes a few semi-passes at my wife, but my wife ignores them. Like one time we all went to a restaurant with another family and there were no chairs, so he pulled one and asked my wife to sit there (next to him). My wife ignored him and just stood there. I got another chair and took that spot. 

At another party, there was a friend of my wife's (married) who kept staring at me in a sideways kind of way - I caught her a few times and she looked away. When we entered the get together, the first thing she asked my wife was my name. Maybe to look at Facebook? Who knows. Then she makes a comment directly to me about my 6 foot plus height which is rare for Indian guys. And she walked by me and bent down a bit giving a view down her shirt. Not sure if that was deliberate.

And not sure if my wife caught any of that.


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

Lila said:


> Women hitting on H doesn't bother me one bit....it's his reaction that I'm more concerned about. Luckily, he's never reciprocated that sort of attention.


Or if he hides from me that would a question mark, having in mind that we communicate quite well in this regard and even having a bit of a laugh


----------



## SunnyWife (Aug 6, 2014)

It depends. We had a neighbour that blatantly hit on him right in front of me -- honestly she literally had her head on his shoulder and whispering for him to come over to her place and 'be a father figure to her kids'. You can bet I shut that down pretty quick and told her to go to her pastor if she was having issues with her boys. She was such a problem neighbour in so many ways (4 kids with 4 different guys -- yeah, enough said?) I was very relieved when we we moved away.

I can handle anything else -- honestly we both get hit on and both know how to let others know that we are important to each other. Every time Hubby comes by my work to bring me a coffee or whatever I get comments from the other ladies about how hot he is! Yes! He is  I love telling him that these ladies say that because he never clues in.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Like Holland, for me it would depend on the scenario and intensity.

I can't remember the last time my husband was hit on. Recently he helped a couple of (married) friends and I with a meeting. He walked in wearing his tailored jacket and I immediately thought 'mreow'. The way he conducted himself, listened to and challenged us, well, it was my husband being his normal self but I noticed a slight shift in their body language ha ha. After he left, they were gushing about him and how much respect they had for him. I appreciated that they appreciated him! I did share with him what they'd said and it was adorable that he looked a little bashful.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My H is so humble.. he would probably look behind him to see if a woman was talking to someone else.. I actually get a charge out of hearing or seeing (if that is even what it could be) a woman prolonging a little juicy conversation with him...

I would just TEASE him about it later..... I wouldn't get my feathers up in any way over this.. I know where his heart is, he is a faithful man in every respect.... It wouldn't matter how HOT she was either...

Not that a hottie would be hitting on him at his age...


----------



## Browneyedgurl020610 (Apr 18, 2012)

The funny thing is, he never really gets hit on. He wears his ring all the time (yes I know that won't stop all ladies) but he makes it known he is married with a child usually within the first meeting. With my job being a waitress, I get hit on every now and then. Sometimes its flattering, but I always tell them I am happily married with an almost 1 year old.

It doesn't bother us 1 bit because we know we are happy with each other


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

I am astounded that many ladies think that men don't know when women hit on them. That is wrong, ladies!
We know, we just don't let you gals in on it.  That is the safest option.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I guess "hit on" can mean a lot of different things to different people.

To me, it means someone talking to you who is clearly motivated by interest in you and/or attraction to you. They don't necessarily have to ask for your number to be hitting on you, but that was probably their intent.

Just doing a double take isn't hitting on.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

nirvana said:


> I am astounded that many ladies think that men don't know when women hit on them. That is wrong, ladies!
> We know, we just don't let you gals in on it.  That is the safest option.



Actually, I don't know if a woman is trying to hit on me. I will assume I'm in the minority, as one who is never hit on and/or is total clueless.


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> I guess "hit on" can mean a lot of different things to different people.
> 
> To me, it means someone talking to you who is clearly motivated by interest in you and/or attraction to you. They don't necessarily have to ask for your number to be hitting on you, but that was probably their intent.
> 
> Just doing a double take isn't hitting on.



hit on would include flirting using words or body language.


----------



## Vorlon (Sep 13, 2012)

My wife and I are pretty blind to being hit on. My 27 yr old daughter laughed at us the other day when we both said no one ever hits on us. If it does happen I guess we just don't notice or we assume they are just being nice. 

I mean we are both fit, dress well, not too bad looking and will very happily engage in conversation with people of the opposite sex but were old (50s) and wear our wedding rings so I guess that we both think no one else would be interested. Besides people see us together all the time. They can see we are obviously married. 

So no not all of us recognize or know when we are being hit on or even flirted with for that matter.

I think we would both tell the other if we did notice it though. Probably be flattered and have a good laugh.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

nirvana said:


> *hit on would include flirting using words or body language.*


I look at it this way also.... I think in terms of compliments directed specifically showing some "favor"..getting the feeling , if this person were single, they would be "in line" type thing...


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

My wife notices women hitting on me more than I do. But sometimes I think she's "reaching"...For example...

One day we're walking into Costco. It was a hot summer day and I'm wearing a compression shirt that is...well...revealing, ok? Anyway, a woman walking out as we were walking in looks me up and down and as she passes, she says..."Nice shirt." and walks off. That isn't "hitting" on me, is it? I say no and I told my wife that. She insists that if she hadn't been there that the woman was hitting on me and may have even stopped to "chat me up". We didn't argue, and she counterpointed while grinning and teasing me, but I still don't think that constitutes "hitting"...does it?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Mine is going for $10 today if anyone wants a tall, hunky man


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

MarriedGuy221 said:


> Me me me - I have way too any household projects. Is he good with a hammer?


No sadly he isn't. He can however chop wood for hours and then cook a nice meal.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Holland said:


> *No sadly he isn't.* He can however chop wood for hours and then cook a nice meal.


Man card revoked....

 *j/k Holland, you know that I trust.  *


----------

